# Pfeil nach rechts ? Woher ?



## dadiscobeat (23. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem. Ich habe eine HTML-Datei erstellt mit einer Tabelle in der nochmal Tabellen verschachtelt sind. Nun hab ich aber folgendes Problem. Ganz oben links erscheint nun immer dieses Zeichen ">" ! Ich find irgendwie keinen Fehler im Quelltext. 

Kann mir hier vielleicht weiterhelfen ?


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</head>

<body>


<table width="740" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr> 
    <td width="740" colspan="3">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td colspan="3"><img src="images/gemeinder.jpg" width="134" height="25"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td colspan="3"><img src="images/line.jpg" width="740" height="1"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td colspan="3">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="350"><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
        <tr> 
          <td width="229">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"> <h1>Ludwig Brunner</h1>
            <p>Sparkassenfachwirt, Kassier</p></td>
          <td width="101"><div align="right"><img src="images/gr-brunner.jpg" width="100" height="144"></div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"><h1>Richard Wagner</h1>
            <p>Mauerer, Bauhofarbeiter</p></td>
          <td><img src="images/gr-wagner.jpg" width="99" height="143"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"><h1>Manfred G&ouml;nczi</h1>
            <p>Baggerf&uuml;hrer</p></td>
          <td><img src="images/gr-goenczi.jpg" width="97" height="138"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"><h1>Josef T&auml;ndler</h1>
            <p>Bauingenieur Dipl. Ing. (FH)</p></td>
          <td><img src="images/gr-taendler.jpg" width="100" height="142"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"><h1>Anton Reiter</h1>
            <p>Landwirt</p></td>
          <td><img src="images/gr-reiter.jpg" width="101" height="142"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"><h1>Peter Schaitl</h1>
            <p>Werkzeugmacher</p></td>
          <td><img src="images/gr-schaitl.jpg" width="99" height="143"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
      </table></td>
    <td width="80">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="350"><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
        <tr> 
          <td width="211">&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"> <h1>Sebastian Edlheim</h1>
            <p>Realschullehrer</p></td>
          <td width="119"> <div align="right"><img src="images/gr-edlheim.jpg" width="119" height="144"></div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"> <h1>Dieter Treffer</h1>
            <p>Sachbearbeiter f&uuml;r l&auml;ndliche</p>
            <p>Entwicklung</p></td>
          <td><img src="images/gr-treffer.jpg" width="120" height="143"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"> <h1>Ilona Feyrer</h1>
            <p>Gesch&auml;ftsfrau</p></td>
          <td><div align="right"><img src="images/gr-feyrer.jpg" width="99" height="144"></div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"> <h1>Regina Hager</h1>
            <p>Hausfrau</p></td>
          <td><div align="right"><img src="images/gr-hager.jpg" width="106" height="144"></div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"> <h1>Albert Sperl</h1>
            <p>Rentner</p></td>
          <td><div align="right"><img src="images/gr-sperl.jpg" width="100" height="143"></div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"> <h1>Rudolf Hufnagel</h1>
            <p>Angestellter</p></td>
          <td><div align="right"><img src="images/gr-hufnagel.jpg" width="111" height="144"></div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr> 
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
          <td>&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
      </table></td>
  </tr>
  <tr> >&nbsp; 
    <td colspan="3"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## starleos (23. März 2004)

```
</tr>
  <tr> >&nbsp; <-------------------------Ein Tag zu viel " > "
    <td colspan="3"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## dadiscobeat (23. März 2004)

Danke danke danke !

Ich hatte schon Stilaugen vom suchen.


----------



## starleos (23. März 2004)

du musst mit Matrix Augen schauen ggg


----------

